# Printer profiling systems



## Andrew Hayton (Jul 2, 2008)

I am looking for a printer profiling system. I am thinking about the Spyder 3 system and wondered if anyone had any experience with it or other systems.

Andrew


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 2, 2008)

Easternherp said:


> I am looking for a printer profiling system. I am thinking about the Spyder 3 system and wondered if anyone had any experience with it or other systems.
> 
> Andrew


A couple weeks ago I had to phone to X-Rite for advice about upgrading my old Monaco Sensor/Software. This is now done. But they asked me if I also want to profile printers. As I said yes, they suggested me to go for the Color Munki. Not having the money for now _(that MacPro sucked at of it)_, I choose the upgrage path for now _(1''$)_.


----------



## wblink (Jul 2, 2008)

Easternherp said:


> I am looking for a printer profiling system. I am thinking about the Spyder 3 system and wondered if anyone had any experience with it or other systems.
> 
> Andrew


 

I use a Soyder2 for that (had to). It is a tedious work (measuring 255 dots securly) but the results are good.


----------



## Richard Earney (Jul 2, 2008)

Not sure how good the Munki is - but the Spyder is a good calibrator


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jul 2, 2008)

I have looked at the Munki but I saw a write up that wasn't too good as once you had done one set of measurements you had to then do the second ones in one go whereas the Spyder printer profiler coul dbe stopped and you could do more than one at a go. Are there any others apart from these two?

Andrew


----------



## Luck72 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Spyder 3 Studio*

Hi from Italy.
I use spyder 3 Studio version for my monitors and printer. The results are excellent even if to profiling the printers it's take very long time (normaly I prefer profiling with 729 colors plus 225 b&w).
Also the resoults withe the couple Windows Vista and Lightroom now it's ok, before very very bad.
If you wanna use Spyder 3 than buy it it's fantastic!

Luca :twisted:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 2, 2008)

Easternherp said:


> Are there any others apart from these two?
> 
> Andrew


Depends on how many thousands you want to spend on it. The Munki solution is 518$. A reader for the i1Pro is over 2'''$ _(i1Pro not included)_.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess you get what you pay for but I am looking in the munki/spyder price range.


----------

